

Microsoft debuts Xbox music service to take on Apple - mandeepj
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/microsoft-debuts-xbox-music-apple-040222565.html

======
uvTwitch
I really, really hope that when they make windows software for it, they do the
sensible thing and just re-brand the zune player instead of unnecessarily
writing something new, because zune is hands down the nicest music software
out.

------
89a
Now they just need 98% of the MP3 player market and they're sorted

